# Fisting versus Phishing: Das T-Shirt zum ZDF-Versprecher-Fail [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Fisting versus Phishing: Das T-Shirt zum ZDF-Versprecher-Fail [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Fisting versus Phishing: Das T-Shirt zum ZDF-Versprecher-Fail [Anzeige]


----------



## nDivia (9. Oktober 2009)

*Fisting* <-> *Phishing*

Selten so gelacht!!

@ZDF
EPIC FAIL!!!


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Oktober 2009)

oh gott! tausende menschen werden vom internet aus heimtückisch gefistet


----------



## Woohoo (9. Oktober 2009)

Autsch. Das tut weh.


----------



## TheGamler (9. Oktober 2009)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> oh gott! tausende menschen werden vom internet aus heimtückisch gefistet



Was!? Auch wir Männer!???


----------



## Dude-01 (9. Oktober 2009)

Oh gott, täglich gibt es tausende Fisting-Mails auf der Welt! Oh gott was machen die mit mir wenn ich jetzt so eine bekomme


----------



## poiu (9. Oktober 2009)

wenn schon falsch dann Richtig , ZDF zeigt wie 

Danke für denn lacher XD


----------



## locojens (9. Oktober 2009)

Da geht es ZDF nicht besser wie PCGH! Hier geht es darum den Artikel nochmals durchzulesen bevor er auf die Seite gestellt wird, beim ZDF wäre es halt gut gewesen sich den Beitrag nochmal anzuhören, oder jemanden zu fragden der sich mit „Fisting“ auskennt!


----------



## belle (9. Oktober 2009)

ZDF: "... so genannte FISTING-Attacken..."
Da muss man ja heutzutage im Internet höllisch aufpassen, dass man sich  keinen Ana...-virus einfängt.


----------



## Harlekin (9. Oktober 2009)

Was soll denn ein "Versprecher-Fail" sein? Ein falsch gesprochener Versprecher bzw. dann ein richtig gesprochener Sprecher? o_O


----------



## kry0 (9. Oktober 2009)

Offensichtlich genauso "tiefgründig" recherchiert wie die Killerspiel offensive...
ZDF halt..


----------



## Chemenu (9. Oktober 2009)

kry0 schrieb:


> Offensichtlich genauso "tiefgründig" recherchiert wie die Killerspiel offensive...
> ZDF halt..


Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Recherche zu tun. Die Sendung war live und der Sprecher hat eben beim Vortrag nur mal kurz an letzte Nacht gedacht -> schon wars passiert.


----------



## SpeedKiller90 (9. Oktober 2009)

cynamite.de schrieb:
			
		

> fisting, phishing - wer kann da schon einen unterschied erkennen. Hat doch alles irgendwie was mit dem internet zu tun, oder?




:d :d :d


----------



## Bruce112 (9. Oktober 2009)

da sieht man mal wofür man Gez gebühren bezahlt .

die wollen die ganze nation perversieren .

wiso passiert den dass immer bei ard und zdf komisch .

die leute die im ard und zdf arbeiten wusste ich nicht das die während die nachrichten senden das die so veranlagt sind .

da sieht man wieder einmal was die für nachrichten machen .


----------



## iceman650 (9. Oktober 2009)

ATOMROFL
selten so gelacht^^


----------



## Dubway (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage mich gerade, was es über das Niveau einer Zeitschrift sagt, wenn man sich an so einem Versprecher in so einer Art hochzieht...

Zumal hier täglich Artikel gepostet werden, deren Rechtschreibung zu wünschen übrig lässt. 

Aber hey, mal wieder nen Grund, eine Anzeige zu schalten. Ich frage mich nur, wer so einen Müll kauft.


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (9. Oktober 2009)

Dubway schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, was es über das Niveau einer Zeitschrift sagt, wenn man sich an so einem Versprecher in so einer Art hochzieht...
> 
> Zumal hier täglich Artikel gepostet werden, deren Rechtschreibung zu wünschen übrig lässt.
> 
> Aber hey, mal wieder nen Grund, eine Anzeige zu schalten. Ich frage mich nur, wer so einen Müll kauft.



Muss ja nich jedem gefallen, aber die Aktion richtet sich doch eher allgemein gegen ZDF. Ich sag nur Frontal 21...


----------



## Blutstoff (9. Oktober 2009)

Dubway schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, was es über das Niveau einer Zeitschrift sagt, wenn man sich an so einem Versprecher in so einer Art hochzieht...
> 
> Zumal hier täglich Artikel gepostet werden, deren Rechtschreibung zu wünschen übrig lässt.
> 
> Aber hey, mal wieder nen Grund, eine Anzeige zu schalten. Ich frage mich nur, wer so einen Müll kauft.


 
Das war ein aufgezeichneter Beitrag in einer Livesendung. Somit kann man da schon von schlechter bis keiner Recherche sprechen. 
Das ist in diesem Fall besonders pikant, da es keinem nach der Aufzeichnung aufgefallen ist.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. Oktober 2009)

ZDF-Sprecher: "Welche Frau kennt das nicht? Sie sitzen abends gemütlich vorm PC und plötzlich schießt ihen unter dem Tisch eine Faust mitten rein. Sie wurden Opfer einer Fisting-Attacke aus dem Internet." 
Ich frag mich, wie lange das dauert, bis irgendein Pornoproduzent davon liest und es "verfilmt".


----------



## push@max (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mich gestern totgelacht...heute macht das überall die Runde


----------



## hirmak (9. Oktober 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> ZDF-Sprecher: "Welche Frau kennt das nicht? Sie sitzen abends gemütlich vorm PC und plötzlich schießt ihen unter dem Tisch eine Faust mitten rein. Sie wurden Opfer einer Fisting-Attacke aus dem Internet."
> Ich frag mich, wie lange das dauert, bis irgendein Pornoproduzent davon liest und es "verfilmt".



 Man du mußt ein Porno Produzent sein


----------



## superman (9. Oktober 2009)

made my day^^

ich muss öfters ZDF gucken^^


----------



## Lt.Bull$hit (9. Oktober 2009)

Fischers Fritz fistet frische Fische, frische Fische fistet Fischers Fritz!


----------



## Ahab (9. Oktober 2009)

fisting attacke... nich im ernst ey...  aber als t-shirt? is doch n sehr heftiger insider


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Oktober 2009)

nDivia schrieb:


> *Fisting* <-> *Phishing*
> 
> Selten so gelacht!!
> 
> ...



mein Gedanke..


----------



## Nasenbaer (9. Oktober 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> ZDF-Sprecher: "Welche Frau kennt das nicht? Sie sitzen abends gemütlich vorm PC und plötzlich schießt ihen unter dem Tisch eine Faust mitten rein. Sie wurden Opfer einer Fisting-Attacke aus dem Internet."
> Ich frag mich, wie lange das dauert, bis irgendein Pornoproduzent davon liest und es "verfilmt".


Muss man sich zum Schutz dann etwa Keuschheitsgürtel 2.0 installieren?


----------



## T-MAXX (9. Oktober 2009)

Schon lustig, wenn man es auf eine ganz andere Art und Weise hört.
Was geht nur in diesen Köppen rum...?


----------



## Cionara (9. Oktober 2009)

Fisting xD
Die alten Lustbarone im Fernsehen konnte wohl wieder nicht warten bis sie zu Hause waren.



> Ich frag mich, wie lange das dauert, bis irgendein Pornoproduzent davon liest und es "verfilmt".



Das gibt es schon.....


----------



## drachenorden (9. Oktober 2009)

Na, die dollsten Versprecher landen doch immer bei den öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern - da weiß man, wo die GEZ-Gebühren landen, wahrscheinlich auf firmeninternen Swingerparties, woher soll der gute Mann das sonst haben? 

Wie würde mein Freund Dieter sagen (bei ~56 Sek. im Video):
*"... ja, lacht ihr nur - aber dafür hat de liebe Jott de Popo nit gemacht ..." * 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5xvA63U7_U


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Oktober 2009)

cionara schrieb:


> das gibt es schon..... :d



Link?!


----------



## Kenneth (11. Oktober 2009)

Hier wurden noch weitere Versprecher aufgelistet. (vom gleichen Nachrichtensprecher) Aber grundsetzlich kanns ja jedem mal passieren.

Kandesbunzler Kohl
Gustav-Heinemann-Gedenkmütze
Mein-Rhain-Flughafen
Nordrhein-vietnamesische Streitkräfte
ein Marienstützpunkt
Es ist jetzt fünf Mark. 
In Höhe Bingen ist ein Chef auf Grund gelaufen.

Quelle: "Fisting" statt "Phishing" - heute.de Nachrichten


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Oktober 2009)

Nerds echaufiferen und belustigen sich über ein (IT-)Englisch-Defizit der GEZ-finanzierten Wahrheitsverbreiter .... köstlich! xD

Die öffentlich-gebrechlichen hauen aber öfter solche Sachen raus.


----------



## toyzruz (11. Oktober 2009)

... wow was ne news... und was für ein tolles T-Shirt ... Typisch Bild Zeitung...öh ..ich mein pcgh eben!

Also wer so nen bekloppten Spruch als TShirt trägt ?!?
Dann zieh ich mir lieber ein Tshirt vom ZDF mit den PCGH Rechtschreibfehlern an ... 

Also liebe onlineredaktion ... WARUM vermüllt PCGH immer mehr mit solchen NEWS?? Titten, Messebabes ... öffentlichesTV/Politiker Bashing?


----------



## Marcel GX (11. Oktober 2009)

Dubway schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, was es über das Niveau einer Zeitschrift sagt, wenn man sich an so einem Versprecher in so einer Art hochzieht...
> 
> Zumal hier täglich Artikel gepostet werden, deren Rechtschreibung zu wünschen übrig lässt.
> 
> Aber hey, mal wieder nen Grund, eine Anzeige zu schalten. Ich frage mich nur, wer so einen Müll kauft.



Das sehe ich absolut genauso!


----------



## locojens (11. Oktober 2009)

Da scheinbar niemand den ganzen Thread durchliest weise ich nochmal auf meine Meinung zum Thema hin: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...zdf-versprecher-fail-anzeige.html#post1175105 

Ich finde ja trotz allem das es noch schlimmer geht! 

Wie wäre es zum Beispiel, wenn die beim ZDF eine Sondersendung bringen,
"Schlecht recherchierte Artikel auf PCGH-Online und grässliche Rechtschreibung in vielen Artikeln". 



PS: Diesen Kommentar von Harlekin fand ich doch auch noch sehr gut: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...zdf-versprecher-fail-anzeige.html#post1175111 .


----------



## antigavur (11. Oktober 2009)

das riecht mir hier nach kapitalismus


----------



## bauer-akil (11. Oktober 2009)

Dubway schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, was es über das Niveau einer Zeitschrift sagt, wenn man sich an so einem Versprecher in so einer Art hochzieht...
> 
> Zumal hier täglich Artikel gepostet werden, deren Rechtschreibung zu wünschen übrig lässt.
> 
> Aber hey, mal wieder nen Grund, eine Anzeige zu schalten. Ich frage mich nur, wer so einen Müll kauft.



Danke.


----------



## Mosed (11. Oktober 2009)

Vor allem kommt es bestimmt gut bei Frauen an, wenn man als Mann mit so nem T-shirt rumrennt. 

Wobei das wohl auf fast alle T-shirts mit den ach so tollen Sprüchen zutrifft.


----------



## leuchtstoff (11. Oktober 2009)

Fisting<> Phishing ist ja toll, aber kann mir mal jemand sagen, welche Übersetzung ich für das Wort Fail nehmen soll???   

Da kann ich nur sagen: "Words fail me." 



to fail ausfallen | fiel aus, ausgefallen |	i
	to fail	 	aussetzen | setzte aus, ausgesetzt
	to fail (at sth.)	 	(in etw.Dat.) durchfallen 
i	to fail [comm.]	 	fallieren | fallierte, falliert 
i	to fail	 	fehlen | fehlte, gefehlt 
i	to fail	 	fehlschlagen | schlug fehl, fehlgeschlagen
i	to fail	 	mangeln | mangelte, gemangelt 
i	to fail	 	missglücken | missglückte, missglückt
i	to fail	 	misslingen | misslang, misslungen
i	to fail	 	missraten | missriet, missgeraten/missraten
i	to fail	 	scheitern | scheiterte, gescheitert 
i	to fail	 	verfehlen | verfehlte, verfehlt 
i	to fail	 	versäumen | versäumte, versäumt
i	to fail	 	versagen | versagte, versagt
i	to fail (at sth.)	 	(bei etw.Dat.) versagen | versagte, versagt
i	to fail	 	wegbleiben | blieb , weggeblieben
i	to fail	 	zusammenbrechen | brach zusammen, zusammengebrochen
i	to fail [bank.]	 	Bankrott gehen	i
i	to fail	 	Bankrott machen	i
i	to fail	 	gestört werden	i
i	to fail so. [fig.]	 	jmdn. im Stich lassen [fig.]	i
i	to fail	 	keinen Erfolg haben	i
i	to fail	 	nicht bestehen


leuchtstoff


----------



## danysahne333 (11. Oktober 2009)

Wirklich "tolle" News/Anzeige die Ihr da geschalten habt für eine eigentlich seriöse Zeitung. Wie wärs denn mal mit einem Artikel über die ständigen Rechtschreibfehler in den Artikeln hier?


----------



## bauer-akil (11. Oktober 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Vor allem kommt es bestimmt gut bei Frauen an, wenn man als Mann mit so nem T-shirt rumrennt.
> 
> Wobei das wohl auf fast alle T-shirts mit den ach so tollen Sprüchen zutrifft.



Hey Frauenversteher!
Nicht jedes Kleidungsstück muss den Zweck erfüllen, Frauen anzumachen. Ich versteh zwar was du meinst, aber wenn man mal auf ne LAN geht(was bei mir höchstens 4 mal im Jahr vorkommt) dann ist es doch ganz witzig, wenn man über so ein tshirt lachen kann.
Natürlich nicht über diesen niveaulosen Spruch mit dem Fist-tackle, aber es gibt ein paar andere shirts, die ganz witzig sind.

Zur Info: Ich besitze (noch) keines dieser T-Shirts, und ich bin kein Nerd.


----------



## drachenorden (11. Oktober 2009)

... fehlt nur noch der Klassiker - diesmal auf der Rückseite: *"Bier formte diesen Körper." 
*
Die favorisierte Käuferschicht dürfte wohl Günni heißen, Manta fahren, natürlich mit Klimaaaa 

Ernsthaft, das Teil würd ich nicht anziehen - schon gar nicht als Gynäkologe


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Oktober 2009)

leuchtstoff schrieb:


> Fisting<> Phishing ist ja toll, aber kann mir mal jemand sagen, welche Übersetzung ich für das Wort Fail nehmen soll???
> 
> Da kann ich nur sagen: "Words fail me."
> 
> ...


Fail deluxe ?!


----------



## Brunftzeit (12. Oktober 2009)

drachenorden schrieb:


> ... fehlt nur noch der Klassiker - diesmal auf der Rückseite: *"Bier formte diesen Körper."
> *
> Die favorisierte Käuferschicht dürfte wohl Günni heißen, Manta fahren, natürlich mit Klimaaaa
> 
> Ernsthaft, das Teil würd ich nicht anziehen - schon gar nicht als Gynäkologe



Grad als Gynäkologe wärs doch witzig... 

Ok, Männer haben allerdings auch etwas anderen Humor als Frauen...


----------



## drachenorden (12. Oktober 2009)

*@Brunftzeit*
... ja, stimmt, jeder hat einen anderen Humor - man steckt halt nicht drin


----------

